# Uber passenger steals ALL of Uber Driver's tip$



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1568102/Passenger-steals-tip-money-Uber-driver.html


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

Times like these I am saddened to call myself a millennial...


----------



## mikes424 (May 22, 2016)

What happened after?
If you reported the theft to the authorities Uber could be forced to release pax name and address to the authorities and an arrest can follow


----------



## LEAFdriver (Dec 28, 2014)

What were the pick up and drop off addresses?


----------



## Mark Johnson (Nov 24, 2015)

mikes424 said:


> What happened after?
> If you reported the theft to the authorities Uber could be forced to release pax name and address to the authorities and an arrest can follow





LEAFdriver said:


> What were the pick up and drop off addresses?


I think you guys think am the driver... I found the video online. 

Just wanted other drivers to see just how low pax can be. Who steals from an Uber driver?


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Not gonna say he deserves it, but come on, he should have a tip jar that has no way for someone to do that, when you drop tips in it's not possible to grab them. On top of that, why is he looking to the left when they are about to get out ? If you let hoochies do one over on you, they will. 

There is no way out for her, even with this dingbat looking at the camera she still has no shame and no morals and no conscience and still takes them. I would push for full prosectution. Don't do like that wussy that let the female doctor student completely demolish his car and then refuse to push charges like a puss.


----------



## SEAL Team 5 (Dec 19, 2015)

Pax steal a hell of a lot more then the $8 that was in tip jar every time they order an Uber. Pax take a 5 mile trip and driver gets $4. Pax should be paying driver $12 for that trip.


----------



## 7Miles (Dec 17, 2014)

I took a pax with 2.3 surge today from airport to his house. He said he paid $25 . My pay was $10. 
Who is a real thief?


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

You leave nothing, I repeat nothing out in NY.


----------



## empresstabitha (Aug 25, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> View attachment 173714
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1568102/Passenger-steals-tip-money-Uber-driver.html


Lol I saw that.


----------



## Skorpio (Oct 17, 2017)

I want to print that picture. Add WANTED. $5 rewards. Pax would know what happen when someone steal your tips.


----------



## Laughingatyoufoolsdaily (Apr 16, 2016)

Oh so sadly it was probably the drivers five dollars that was put there to convince people they should tip.

Omg it just hit me I guess that "lipstick on a pig" phrase really does hold true.


----------



## Side Hustle (Mar 2, 2017)

Mark Johnson said:


> View attachment 173714
> 
> 
> http://www.dailymail.co.uk/video/news/video-1568102/Passenger-steals-tip-money-Uber-driver.html


Real Wifey material there.


----------



## UberLaLa (Sep 6, 2015)

This made the news:

http://nypost.com/2017/11/07/tip-stealing-uber-passenger-identified-as-brooklyn-teen/

*Tip-stealing Uber passenger identified as Brooklyn teen*

In many languages:

*VIDEO: उबर ने कैब ड्राइवर की टीप चुराने वाली लड़की को किया ब्लैक लिस्ट, जब मिली तो दिया चौकाने वाला जवाब*

http://www.jansatta.com/trending-ne...sh-from-driver-tip-jar-as-she-appears/479696/


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

Yup. She should do porn.
#1Shot1Oppourtunity


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

2Cents said:


> Yup. She should do porn.
> #1Shot1Oppourtunity


She already knows how to take money,shots


----------



## 2Cents (Jul 18, 2016)

When Ride Share Harry, bent Sally.

The Last of the Mo'neystealers


----------



## d0n (Oct 16, 2016)

Mark Johnson said:


> Times like these I am saddened to call myself a millennial...


There is still hope if you were born between 84 and 86 my friend.


----------



## at-007smartLP (Oct 27, 2017)

meh uber aides & abedds theft of services on 80+% of the blank contracts it sends to coerce drivers into working for free..coerced labor fits the definition of slavery and will be the next class action...

anything less than 100% of $7 per trip is spitting in your face unmatch yourself from ALL these rides

pick up a minimum fare from a residence note the name do a property look up file a small claims theft of services with uber additional named can do it all free if you know the system

thousands of those a day would get some media attention


----------



## Bpr2 (Feb 21, 2017)

d0n said:


> There is still hope if you were born between 84 and 86 my friend.


That's not what my dad tells me. ('84 baby here)


----------



## tohunt4me (Nov 23, 2015)

Side Hustle said:


> Real Wifey material there.


It needs to buy a new bra to call " outer wear" . . .

" two trailer park girls go round the outside, round the outside, round the outside"- Slim Shadey .


----------



## Benny Alvarez (Nov 8, 2017)

uberdriverfornow said:


> Not gonna say he deserves it, but come on, he should have a tip jar that has no way for someone to do that, when you drop tips in it's not possible to grab them. On top of that, why is he looking to the left when they are about to get out ? If you let hoochies do one over on you, they will.
> 
> There is no way out for her, even with this dingbat looking at the camera she still has no shame and no morals and no conscience and still takes them. I would push for full prosectution. Don't do like that wussy that let the female doctor student completely demolish his car and then refuse to push charges like a puss.


Or that other wuss that let the pax punch him on the the side of his head.Technically,he was allowed to hit him back right after spraying him in the eyes.


----------



## uberdriverfornow (Jan 10, 2016)

Benny Alvarez said:


> Or that other wuss that let the pax punch him on the the side of his head.Technically,he was allowed to hit him back right after spraying him in the eyes.


Yup, I would have knocked him out after spraying him up.


----------

